# HELP!! Old Eastman Kodak Film Books



## NotEvenJail37 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello,

I am hoping someone can point me in the right direction. I have come across some old Eastman Kodak Photo papers. I have no use for them and I am curious if 1. are they valuable and 2. who can give me any more info about them

Here is what I have:

Book of formulas for eastman proifessional films and plates dated 1933 (includes 19 pages of developer solutions

Eastman photograpic papers 31 pages date 1933 (talk about different types of papers)

Eastman Photograpic papers 32 pages dated 1940 (pretty similiar to the one above)

Eastman professional films 32 pages dated 1939 (talk about filters, light boxes and developing)

Instructions of operation for the kodaslide projector model 2 (no date guessing around the same time frame)

Wratten light filters book 95 pages dated 1939 (all sorts of info on filters)

I also found three old photography magazine dated 1946, 1950, 1957 slight wear

Please if someone can get me any more info on them that would be great

Free free to respond or email me at NotEvenJail37@gmail.com


----------



## k10387 (Sep 25, 2010)

The only thing I could suggest is putting them on e-bay. I'm sure they  have some value, probably to a collector.


----------



## Oldschool92' (Sep 25, 2010)

^^^Don't do that until you actually find out how much their worth. Do a search for books appraisers in your area and contact one of them.


----------



## compur (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry to tell you but they aren't worth much.  Books on long-retired photo 
supplies (film, paper, filters, etc.) have pretty much zero interest.  Old photo 
chemistry books also usually go unsold on eBay even at low prices.  The old 
photo magazines might fetch a few dollars due to the vintage camera ads in 
them.


----------



## IanG (Sep 26, 2010)

compur said:


> Sorry to tell you but they aren't worth much.  Books on long-retired photo
> supplies (film, paper, filters, etc.) have pretty much zero interest.  Old photo
> chemistry books also usually go unsold on eBay even at low prices.  The old
> photo magazines might fetch a few dollars due to the vintage camera ads in
> them.



Some of us collect those data books 

Ian


----------



## NotEvenJail37 (Sep 26, 2010)

IanG said:


> Some of us collect those data books
> 
> Ian


 
Are you intrested in them? or do you know someone that may be?


----------



## IanG (Sep 26, 2010)

NotEvenJail37 said:


> IanG said:
> 
> 
> > Some of us collect those data books
> ...



It would depend on the postage costs to the UK, and how much you want for them.

Mainly interested in the book of Formulae (devs etc) and the books on paper & Wratten filters.

Ian


----------



## NotEvenJail37 (Sep 26, 2010)

IanG said:


> NotEvenJail37 said:
> 
> 
> > IanG said:
> ...


 
Email me @ NotEvenJail37@gmail.com and I can show you pictures of everything and maybe we can work something out


----------

